# any no light to very little light plants?



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

So I'm looking for some plants to put in an area where it doesn't get much light at all if not dark. Does anyone have a list they can think off that doesn't require much to no light at all?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am also interested in knowing about plants that do well in very little light. However, if it is wet enough, I have in low light Anubias nana var. petite, Java fern and Microsorum 'Trident'. Otherwise, in the drier parts, Pothos.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

not only does it have very low light it might not even have light in this area ...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Plastic/fake plants are your best bet.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

_Syngonium wendlandii_ does pretty well in low light.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I suspect several secondary hemiepiphytes (ex. some Philodendron and Pothos) would survive in very low light. In fact, during the seedling to juvinile stage these plants display scototropism. That means they seek out darkness (ie. the shadow of a tree trunk) then, become phototrophic (light seeking) when they begin to climb. 

Although, I can not admit and direct knowledge as to how long they can survive in its scototrophic state.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sammie said:


> _Syngonium wendlandii_ does pretty well in low light.



keep in mind, what many here believe to be appropriate light is no where near actual brightness of 'low light' conditions as one would believe to be found under the triple canopy of a rain forrest. I suspect some people may believe their 3000-4000 LUX is bright (twin t-8 bulbs put out around 2800). However, a partially overcast day outside is over 10,000 LUX!

Edit: next break I take from organizing from my move I will start a thread about my new lights, how reasonably priced they were, and they put out 6-8 times the brightness of CFL, t-8, non HO t5, amd several popular 'no name brand' LED lights.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Now I'm confused, I thought we were talking about shaded spots in vivariums?
_S. wendlandii_ can be grown in a tank with very little light.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sammie said:


> Now I'm confused, I thought we were talking about shaded spots in vivariums?
> _S. wendlandii_ can be grown in a tank with very little light.


We are but many people (especially those new to the hobby) have a common misconception that their vivs are brighter than they actually are. A shady spot in a viv is going to be basically no light at all with respect to a dark shady spot outside.

Plants might survive but they will not thrive or look all that well. Furthermore, they will almost immediately seek out a bright spot and will not stay there.

Fake plants would work well and there are some pretty realistic looking ones out on the market now. Much more realistic than they used to be.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

Frogtofall said:


> We are but many people (especially those new to the hobby) have a common misconception that their vivs are brighter than they actually are. A shady spot in a viv is going to be basically no light at all with respect to a dark shady spot outside.
> 
> Plants might survive but they will not thrive or look all that well. Furthermore, they will almost immediately seek out a bright spot and will not stay there.
> 
> Fake plants would work well and there are some pretty realistic looking ones out on the market now. Much more realistic than they used to be.


An links to some examples of the realistic fake plants.. the dark spot in my vivarium is some what under a ledge of my GF foam... it was ment for a water steam but it didnt work out so i had to just fill in substrate and make it a land...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> An links to some examples of the realistic fake plants.. the dark spot in my vivarium is some what under a ledge of my GF foam... it was ment for a water steam but it didnt work out so i had to just fill in substrate and make it a land...


Artificial Plants, Terrarium Accents | Josh's Frogs

Artificial Plants

Exo Terra : Plants


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

Pothos. lol I grow these things or at least they sustain themselves in grow out containers with no light. The only light they receive is from windows or room lights when it is even on. They don't do much but they somehow survive and have not turned yellow. Another one would be lucky bamboo.

Another options is just don't put plants there. Mushrooms, inanimate objects, there are many things to decorate a vivarium with other than plants. 

I have seen all the fake plants commonly used in the hobby and I think you will be disappointed with them when mixed with real plants unless your eye sight is not very good.


----------



## wriggles (Apr 5, 2014)

Does it have to be plants? There are lots of cool seed pods and other decor that are not fake you could use-
New England Herpetoculture LLC - Wood For Terrariums & Vivariums


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

wriggles said:


> Does it have to be plants? There are lots of cool seed pods and other decor that are not fake you could use-
> New England Herpetoculture LLC - Wood For Terrariums & Vivariums


Interesting call, Mr. Wriggles--after all, many of our frogs actually come from areas dominated by leaf and bark litter, not lush, verdant meadows...


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Do you have a photo of the setup and the placement of where you need this low light plant? 
Any begonia's and gesneriads are adapted to low light levels, but I'm not sure what to recommend as what you claim is possibly "no light" = only fake plants will do


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

That is a good idea.

I've seen a couple Begonias(Begonia pavonina), and a few ferns survive and grow in what looked like very low light, near darkness (under grow benches coated with tons of other plants).


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

here are the photo of the tank and where the plant placement i want them to go...





























it will be place right behind me white gauge in between the 2 air plant... you can see its dark there not much light if any reach there


P.S. dont worry about the high temp the tank has already been fixed with temp to the low 80's

and humidity is in the 84% all the time.. it dropped as i open the front glass to clean the condensation


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dendrobait said:


> That is a good idea.
> 
> I've seen a couple Begonias(Begonia pavonina), and a few ferns survive and grow in what looked like *very low light, near darkness (under grow benches coated with tons of other plants)*.


And still twice as bright as a "well lit" viv...


----------

